# If Suns keep Amare, trading Nash is an option



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> * Last week, Steve Nash popped up for interviews at his charity soccer game in New York City and handled the Knicks questions. On Thursday, he was talking again in suburban Vancouver at the unveiling of the second Steve Nash Sports Club. He is also there working on his documentary about Canadian runner Terry Fox. Nash's comments stayed in line with his recent stances that he wishes to remain with Phoenix, except this was the first time he has spoken about the possibility of being traded this year. If the Suns are leaning toward keeping Amare Stoudemire -- and it seems they are -- then trading Nash would look like an option if next week's contract extension talks don't bear fruit. Of course, you better get back a point guard that can run the system if you do so. Nash again talks about how he would like to go to New York if he can't remain a Sun but Jason Kidd seems to be in control of that as he weighs offers from New York and Dallas this weekend. Here's the Toronto Globe & Mail link on Nash: http://www.theglobeandmail....


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

If Steve Kerr trades Nash, that will be a clear indicator in the direction they are headed. Rebuilding. And winning no longer matters for a few years.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Hrmmm, wouldn't Amare struggle without Nash? I mean these two need each other it seems. Unless they get a quality PG if they move Nash, then I fear that Amare's prime will be wasted in this rebuilding phase - even if they are trying to remain successful in that same period. 

Both Amare and Nash need a solid star to work off. I may be wrong, but I don't get the feeling that Amare can maintain high offensive efficiency with a massive role minus a player of Nash's caliber. Nowitzki did fine, but I don't see Amare as a complete player as Nowitzki was/is post-Nash. 

Nash is gonna expire at the end of this coming season. Someone would have to offer an irresistible package - again I don't see that happening. I know he lives in NYC in the off-season and loves D'antoni's system, but would Nash want to play for a Lakers/Spurs/Celtics etc team at this stage in his career as a 25 mpg guy? It would be interesting seeing Nash in the triangle offense. Nash needs to shoot, I love this guys stroke and he is one of the most efficient shooters there is.


----------

